# help...quick...meat goat pregnant?



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

a friend got a meat goat at a sale and brought it over to my house for the night. Their plan is to come tomorrow morning...

but I think she's pregnant and possibly going to deliver soon. I haven't bred goats for very long, but it doesn't feel like she has ligs to me. she looks incredibly hollow in the back. maybe her belly is dropping... I thought she was just thin but I can feel little point things on her stomach side (hooves?). does this mean she's pretty far along? she feels pregnant to me...but I've been wrong

my question is how soon could she deliver...I don't have any history, but I do want to stop them from killing her if she's definitely pregnant. i'll keep her a while longer here if I have to. your thoughts are greatly appreciated. you could be helping me save her life. thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is too pretty to put in the freezer. I don't see an udder so if she is pregnant, delivery probably isn't eminent.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Great, I'm losing posts again.

She looks more likely sick than pregnant with that stance - and she's definitely underweight. I agree that she's too pretty - and skinny! - for meat. Tell them to buy a Boer and let you keep her


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree, she doesn't look prego to me, and desperately needs some weight!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said, not preggo, a pretty goat in need of some care and weight. If they want her for meat, where is it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree with what has been said, not preggo, a pretty goat in need of some care and weight. If they want her for meat, where is it.


Yeah where IS the meat!?


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

I also agree she is way to pretty for the freezer. 
From what others have said maybe you can tell them she looks sick and wouldn't be good eating. She might have a high parasite load too and I personally wouldn't want to eat a infested goat.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Where are you located at mimzidoat?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like she could be a pretty decent yearling Nubian milker with some care. She has nice sized teats. I'd bet that there isn't 20lbs of meat on her right now though.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

They couldn't make it today., so she's still here. I'm trying to work out a deal with them so I can keep her. In the mean time what can I do to help her fill in?, keeping i n mind that she may be pregnant. I gave her a cup of grain this morning and plenty of hay. Thx


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Alfalfa hay or pellets. Deworming her and probably a copper bolus and selenium shot.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Wanted to note that she's been grinding her teeth too. Not sure why? She's eating and drinking ok. Could she be thin due to a disease.? Someone mentioned she looked sick. With what you think.?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She is standing hunched, like her stomach hurts. I would try giving her some soda, B complex, and Probios.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would take her temp.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I have safeguard(fenbendazle), valbazen, and ivermectin pour on for cattle and a little bit of rumatel dewormers. Which one is the best for her in case she is prego.?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Safeguard at 1cc per 10lbs 3 days in a row for now. Can you get a closer pooch pic for me?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> I would take her temp.


Yes absolutely. She could be starting Shipping Fever Complex.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

She looks very malnutrition to me poor girl I hope I get to keep her !


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm in washington by the way


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

What part of WA? I might be willing to buy her off them, I like her look. I have meds too if you're local (South King Co.)


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Ridgefield.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Not so local lol. But I still might be interested in buying her.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Do you have coccidiosis treatment? That might be a good thing to out her on just as a precaution.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I have medicated feed I gave the young kids last year. I looked cocci and one of the symptoms is bad diarrea. She doesn't have it all. And she's eating and drinking fine. Are these meds ok to give w the possibility of being preggo and all.?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't give the medicated feed. That is a preventative. You should do a fecal first to find out her wormload and make sure they include coccidia.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Karen.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Id of never let a live stock sale animal onto my property. Especially one looking like that. If your friend isnt going to put some money into her to get her in shape, then the freezer is the best place.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Poor baby. I agree that I would be keeping her far away from my other goats, but it looks like it is too late for that. Definitely have a fecal done, up her feed, and get her tested for CAE and CL if you plan to save her. She is a pretty girl, and I hope her life can make a change for the better.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

How much did they pay for her?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with whats been said...and as Goathiker said...she would make a good milk goat..she does look nubian..

give small amounts of grain if fine..quality hay/alfalfa mix...its take a long time for agoat to gain weight back...She does look wormy...mighthave a fecal done or if you need to shoot in the dark Ivomec Plus...I would do it sub Q since you dont know hwo havey loaded she might be...It is safe for prego does....keep her hydrated...
Hopefully you can make a deal with them to keep her..as she looks now she would only be good for bone soup 

OOPS..missed page 2 and 3 lol...Oh well ..late for the party : )


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree about auction goats, always be careful bringing them onto your property without quarantining them. You don't want to bring home any diseases to your goats, even if it's helping out a friend,

She is a very lovely looking doe other than being so thin! If you can keep her and get her healthy, she might be a nice addition. I know if she came across my place, I'd probably give her a chance, and either keep her or sell her to a new home especially if she has a good personality.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I personally wouldn't want to eat a sick animal in the first place. I think she is cute, I hope you get to save her, I really don't have any advice.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

So their plan is to get her what she needs till she delivers, assuming she is pregnant. Then giving me a baby for keeping her at my place and still putting her in the freezer afterward. If there r multiples their plan is to sell them....this will give me more time to figure out how to get her out of this situation.

I dewormed her yesterday. Shes been eating good. She's really shy and quiet compared to my other goats. I'm going to keep her isolated till I feel comfortable w her health.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully you can figure something out. You may want to put a plan in place in case she is not pregnant. At minimum you should be compensated for keeping her.

They are going to be very disappointed in the amount of meat they will get from her. I got 11 pounds of meat from a 100 lb Nigerian buck and he had been well cared for.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Deworming and meds probably aren't a good idea since They are planning on eating her and you don't yet know if they will change their minds. Depending on what you used they will now have to wait for the withdrawal date before butchering for human consumption. 
Coccidia meds have a much longer withdrawal date (well mine does) so please be sure they are not going to butcher before treating.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry just read that they are going to wait. Good luck


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

*more pictures...*

she's doing great...she's a bit jumpy...maybe she wasn't handled much...

she'll let me handle her, but still doesn't trust me. She'll get over it soon 

Had a crazy buck early this year that I bought entirely on composure and looks (my mistake)...he didn't want to be 50 feet from a human being. 3 months into it he's the sweetest and quietest of any of my goats. he will eat out of my hand and will let me walk him on a leash, too. he was the easiest for hoof trimming, too, which amazed me.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

WHY would they want to put her in the freezer? She is SO pretty! And spots are Highly desired!
What a shame.....

If I wasn't in Alaska, I would buy her in a nanosecond!

She COULD be pregnant. She would be a FF (Udder looks like it's never been full before), and from what I heard, FF's tend to not develop an udder until right before kidding, so who knows....


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I dunno, she looks like she has more of an udder than a virgin doe. I'd guess she's either been bred before or is now, just not far along.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm surprised they are still insisting on butchering her. I am sure there are a lot of auction goats out there that would fit the bill much better.

And yes, she does appear to have a little udder on her. Looks like it might be a nice udder too!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She's pretty I hope you find a way to keep her out of the freezer.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I think she may have been bred before. Her ligs are gone or barely there I think. I had a ff early this year and I couldn't feel as much back there until a week before she delivered. She's a bit jumpy though when I feel her udder though....she's going to hate me by the end of the month. I get a feel twice a day, so she can get used to it. Are only ff jumpy with udder feeling.?

She's eating ok, but she is a bit of a picky eater. I have some alfalfa in there as well as some grass hay. Right now she's on a cup of grain a day. Shell barely touch the grass hay at all. Just picks at it and it all ends up on the ground. She just goes for the good stuff.her hollow areas seem to be filling in a bit, so whatever works :smile:

Today I freaked out a bit. I saw some green stuff coming out of her nose. I laughed when I realized it was alfalfa powder stuck to the moist part of her nose:smile:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No any goat not used to their bag being touched will jump around like that. Good luck with everything I do agree with everyone about her being pretty .....if you did end up wanting to keep her....I noticed you never said one way or another but if you did want to keep her maybe see if they would be willing to trade for another goat that you could pick up from the sale.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

*Her udder is growing...*

I need some thoughts on when she may deliver. it's been really cold lately and this morning I noticed her udder is fuller. I tried touching it and it feels firm. I didn't get a chance to pinch it some to check how full, before she walked away.

please excuse the pellets on her rear...she hard to get pictures of.

I have two does due at the end of jan and beginning of feb and neither have an udder like this one.

if you can give me an approximate delivery range of time that I should be on the look out, that would be great.

as to her ligs, they seem to be gone to me or barely there, but she's felt like this since she arrived. I can put my fingers almost fully around her tail end of her spine.

health wise...she seems to be doing good. she doesn't eat much, but maybe my other goats eat a lot. I dewormed her. she's filling out some.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

To me she really doesn't look like she's near kidding. She's too thin, (unless she's just got one little one in there) and her udder isn't that large either...
If she is Nubian-and she certainly looks it- then she would likely have more of an udder developing by now(Nubians being milk goats, after all, and generally high-ish producers), if she were within a month or so of kidding...

If she is bred, I would guess maybe she still has a month or more to go, maybe even two, if she's from heavy milking lines, they tend to start an udder sooner, though they certainly all don't...
Have you had a fecal done to know if she has worms or coccidian? Have you checked her lids for anemia??
The way she's standing, kind of hunched with her tail down, makes me think she still feels bad; or maybe she's just cold. How's the weather where you are?

 Hope you don't mind my talk- I just want to help. Maybe you already know all this, just thinking out loud, don't mind me.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

No problem. Looking for advice.she was a bit hunched when I got her. Shes not normally like it all the time. I think she's cold and also trying to get away from me. She standz like that when I'm in her pen. Last night it was 10 f. Her rear legs have been shivering some. think it may be a single. I feel something a good size in her belly. I think its cause she's thin that I can feel movement so clearly. Her belly is also really low. She's also mostly likely a ff.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Are they going to let you keep her? How much did they pay for her, could you just give them the money and tell them to get another meat goat you have grown attached. I sure would hate to part with her after all the time you've put into her.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with NubianFan! I would just pay them for her.


----------

